# abandon port emulators/fs-uae



## Tomse (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't have time to maintain
emulators/fs-uae

So it's time for me to release it to someone else or abandon it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2019)

I've done a few attempts but I've been too busy trying to get emulators/mame in shape first. I'm having some difficulties getting pkg-plist correct, port itself now builds fine, including replacing various embedded libraries with FreeBSD native ports.

The last time I tried working on emulators/fs-uae I had some type casting issues with the bsdsocket.library.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2019)

So I tried again this weekend, keep running into the same problem. Both the current 2.8.4 version and the new 3.0.0 version croak on the same weird type casting. 


```
--- src/od-fs/bsdsocket_host.o ---
In file included from src/od-fs/bsdsocket_host.cpp:5:
./src/od-fs/bsdsocket_posix.cpp:1260:20: error: assigning to 'uae_u32' (aka 'unsigned int') from incompatible type '__bind<int &, sockaddr *, int &>'
    if ((success = bind (s, (struct sockaddr *)&addr, len)) != 0) {
                   ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
*** [src/od-fs/bsdsocket_host.o] Error code 1
```

It's part of the 'glue' that connects the bsdsocket.library on the Amiga side to the host's socket(2) libraries. The thing that's perplexing is that it's been defined as an _unsigned_ integer. But bind(2) returns a _signed_ integer (it can return -1 if there's an error).

Unfortunately, I can't seem to find a source repository (I suspect it's a private repository) so I can't look at the history. I might try to build 2.8.3 or an older version, if that works I can have a look at the code differences. I've also signed up on their forums, if I can find anything I'm going to ask for help there.


----------



## acheron (Oct 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> So I tried again this weekend, keep running into the same problem. Both the current 2.8.4 version and the new 3.0.0 version croak on the same weird type casting.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Have a look at this thread: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...t-uses-socket-function-bind-with-libcxx-fails
so replace bind with ::bind (in 2 files)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2019)

acheron said:


> so replace bind with ::bind (in 2 files)


First rudimentary patch seems to work, this looks to be the problem. I'll finish this up later today and submit a PR for it.


----------



## Tomse (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks, but the purpose of this post is that I want to stop being a maintainer of the port, as I have no time nor any setup running to maintain it.


----------



## acheron (Oct 15, 2019)

Tomse said:


> Thanks, but the purpose of this post is that I want to stop being a maintainer of the port, as I have no time nor any setup running to maintain it.


Can you file a pr in bugzilla? Change the maintainer address to ports@FreeBSD.org


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2019)

First testport run on 12-STABLE looks good, no more issues. 



Tomse said:


> Thanks, but the purpose of this post is that I want to stop being a maintainer of the port, as I have no time nor any setup running to maintain it.


When I finish up I'll create a PR for it and set the maintainer to me. I'll be happy to take over. 

Freshports is giving me some issues right now but I assume emulators/fs-uae-launcher needs to be updated too. But I see that's maintained by someone else.


----------



## Tomse (Oct 15, 2019)

SirDice just created a PR to change it to ports, as requested by acheron, I cannot approve the change as the maintainer email is just an alias., I hope you or someone else can do this behind the scenes.
Thanks for taking over, much appreciated


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2019)

Tomse said:


> just created a PR to change it to ports


What PR number?

Testport runs on 11.3-RELEASE, 12.0-RELEASE and 12-STABLE are all good. I just need to check if it actually works but I need to be at home for that. I have plenty of Amiga stuff to test with.


----------



## Tomse (Oct 15, 2019)

Bug ID: 241266


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2019)

Things have been set in motion: PR 241287


----------



## Tomse (Oct 16, 2019)

I see that from the PR's and my mail, thanks a lot :-D


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2019)

It's done 





__





						[ports] Revision 514615
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




Tomse Thank you for all the time and effort you have given it over the years.


----------

